

Ask HN: Do programmers get retired? - amolgupta


======
jones1618
Do you mean "Do Programmers Retire (voluntarily)?" or "Are programmers forced
to retire?" I'm sure both things are true. So, maybe you could restate your
question and why you want to know.

